# Mini DNP Log ..



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay long story short, currently unemployed but went for an interview yest, if I get the job I'll start in around a month I believe.. Now, I'm cutting atm because I'm a fat f*ck. I have DNP, was going to run 200mg ED for 12 weeks but after a week I felt drained in the gym already, so decide against it. Won't be able to use it once I get a job as I don't want to be sat at work sweaty all day, so going to run it at higher dose before I start working whilst I still can!

Going to log it in here. Will start tonight. I'm using the 250mg (Cystal DNP) caps, turqoisey/blue caps.. *cough*HP*cough*. Will be starting with 2 caps, for the first 4-5 days, then hopefully step it up to 3 caps, for the remaining 9-10 days. Plan to run it for 14 days. Going to try and do as much cardio as I can bring myself to do alongside it to maximise fat loss, and minimize carbs. I hate how DNP makes me feel, drained, grouchy, generally horrible. So it's going to be a sh*t 14 days, but hopefully be worth it. Also running Tri-Test 400 atm at 400mg EW, around 6 weeks in. Will weigh in first thing tomorrow morning, and then every day for the duration. Will post up my diet in here each day too and training. Normally don't keep up with logs, but as it's only 14 days, should be okay!! Will try and get some pics up too, although not overly keen on putting pics up when I'm a fat b*stard but hey ho!

So yeah, first caps will be tonight, 2 caps. Follow if you're interested.

Ideally, I'd like to drop 1 stone / 14lbs in the time. Whether or not that's realistic we'll find out.

Start weight: 238.0

Day 1: 234.2

Day 2: 230.4

Day 3: 228.8

Day 4: 228.0 (Day after eating TONS of junk!)

Day 5: 227.2

Day 6: 224.8


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Are you hydrating, taking electrolytes, vitamin c etc

200mg shouldnt make you feel rubbish


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I will be taking 4-5 grams of Vitamin C each day, and a couple of multi's. Try to drink plenty of water, not using any electrolytes though.. Any suggestions on cheap options for this? Anything I can get from tesco for a few quid? Rehydration therapy stuff any good? (The stuff you use when you're dehydrated from food poisoning or whatever!)

Being unemployed currently, I have little money, so can't afford much at all.. but if it's cheap option I can readily, I'll try it.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

will be keeping an eye on this, good luck


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Afghan said:


> will be keeping an eye on this, good luck


Cheers bro. I know it sounds a bit lame, but I'll try and update this a lot, and I might be feeling really ****/down as a result of this stuff, so if you guys could keep me on track/motivated that'd be sweet haha!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

simmonds87 said:


> I'm starting tonight as well, I will post up a log once my cycle is done. (I hate those half completed, long reads to find the results!)


What dose/duration you going for? And what you doing in terms of diet and training?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

rehydration sachets from boots are a must, you are mad to try without

if you are short of cash you should be spending your money on other things really and waiting on the dnp until you are g2g


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

whats your starting weight mate?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Like I said, if I'm working soon, DNP will be a no go.. so it's now or never. Any idea how much the sachets are? May even consider running it for 3 weeks, maybe drop back down to 400mg. We'll see. I guess if I keep Vitamin C + Rehydration Sachets going, there's no real risk from doing so?

Not sure on starting weight, we'll find out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Mate, I'll tell you straight, you've no chance of running 3 tabs a day for 14 days.

If you felt tired from 1, 3 is gonna kill you.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Subbed... interested to see a DNP log.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I think Fatmans ran a DNP log for quite some time which was full of info.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheers man, i'll fook this sh'tty thread off then. :lol:


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

it builds up as well through the half life so 750 on day one is more on day 2 cumulatively etc


----------



## JuiCed-uK (Feb 7, 2012)

Good luck man, going to be starting my cycle soon


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I jumped to 750 for a couple days towards the end of my last run and it certainly brought me to a crushing end so careful on amping it up.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I've already run 2 day for a good few days.. It's not pleasant, but bearable. I'm confident I can run 3.. Having said that, I do wonder if this DNP is underdosed or not. .But it definitely works! Will see how 400 is going after say 4-5 days, in terms of feel and also weight loss, and decide from there.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Found these on Tesco's website:

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=252845046

Any idea how much you'd need? Would 2 sachets a day, one AM one PM be enough? If so, that would be affordable.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Get some electrolyte powder from one of the bulk suppliers such as MP, cheap and easy.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

blitz2163 said:


> Get some electrolyte powder from one of the bulk suppliers such as MP, cheap and easy.


Could do, only thing is I'm starting tonight and don't plan to delay it.. Having said that, I ran it for a week or 2 at 200/400 without anything and was fine, so guess I could try get some next day delivery and just start it once it turns up..


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay found some electrolyte plus caps on MP.

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/electrolytes_plus

Will order them I think, and take like 3 a day.. That'll be sufficient I imagine?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

A 250mg tab is Crystal DNP. Crystal DNP is only ~75% DNP conten, so 2x250 = 500 x 0.75 = 375mg of DNP per day.. Just rounded it up to 400 as the standard dosing of a tablet is 200mg and I couldn't be bothered to explain this.. but now I have lol. So when I say I'll be running 600mg/3 tabs, it'll actually be 562mg. Just ordered the MP Electrolyte plus caps.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

SonOfZeus said:


> I will be taking 4-5 grams of Vitamin C each day, and a couple of multi's. Try to drink plenty of water, not using any electrolytes though.. Any suggestions on cheap options for this? Anything I can get from tesco for a few quid? Rehydration therapy stuff any good? (The stuff you use when you're dehydrated from food poisoning or whatever!) Being unemployed currently, I have little money, so can't afford much at all.. but if it's cheap option I can readily, I'll try it.


Good luck mate, and keep us up to date.

I go with Dioralyte from Asda or recently High 5 Zero. I only used to take this first thing in the morning and it works out about 30p a tab.


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Good luck mate;

found a home made electrolyte recipie for you:

1/2 cup orange juice

9 tbs. Sugar

4 grammes Salt

Water to 2 liters

This gives, per an 8 oz serving:

14.4 grams carb (6.1%)

104 mg sodium

28.4 mg Potassium

I believe that you could substitute 2 tbs. of lemon juice for the orange juice and it would come out the same (or at least close).

Hope it helps.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Cheers yorkie, ordered the tabs now so I'll just use them! Crystal is the same as regular, any difference is negligible, 200mg of each will do the same.. Would rather normal DNP tbh, as you lose out some what on crystal due to the lesser amount of DNP, but given the price I paid, can't really complain.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> A 250mg tab is Crystal DNP. Crystal DNP is only ~75% DNP conten, so 2x250 = 500 x 0.75 = 375mg of DNP per day.. Just rounded it up to 400 as the standard dosing of a tablet is 200mg and I couldn't be bothered to explain this.. but now I have lol. So when I say I'll be running 600mg/3 tabs, it'll actually be 562mg. Just ordered the MP Electrolyte plus caps.


I didnt know this, nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

good luck mate


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Cheers bro. Just took the first 2 caps. Will also take 100mg T4 each morning - I know it may not be effective I believe Aus wrote off the T4 theory and said actual T3 needs to be used instead. Having said that, I have some T3 tabs lying around (not many), may just run them at 100mcg EOD or something until they run out whilst doing this.

Edit: Just counted, got 11x50mcg tabs.. So will use them up for the sake of it as well.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay just done the first weigh in, 238.0lbs dead. I took 2 last night, can already feel it working, as I woke up this morning feeling lethargic (struggling to get out of bed lol), with a dry throat ! Which I always get with DNP eugh.

Also took 100mcg T3, 100mcg T4, and one of Elite-N's ultimate weight loss stack. Just remembered I was around 220lbs before I started my cycle, was meant to be cuting all the way through but clearly havnt been, although my BF% hasn't gone up (maybe down 1-2% if anything), so it looks like I've put on a half respectable amount of muscle! (I realized I'd added a fair bit of size, but not that much!) Can't wait to see what gains I can make when I actually attempt to bulk in Sept!

Arms measured at 17.1" cold.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I wouldn't take more than 1 pill at once. Can cause diarrhoea via sudden dehydration...


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL, loads of people take their whole dose at once.. Doesn't give me diarohhea or anything at all, so I'll carry on that way thanks..

DNP will affect your breathing, normally at a higher dose though, I've never really experienced it however I suspect if I take it 3 caps a day that's when it'll affect me. Sounds like you're getting the sides of DNP, which given that your dose is low, is a bit a crap! But soldier through. Just done 1 hour on the cross trainer, low intensity..

Now eating 50g Almonds Raw, 50g Whey, with a little semi-skimmed milk added to make into a sludge, and also 2 apples.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay had another apple, and couldn't resist some oats.. Carb cravings definitely there a bit.. but nvm! Had 100g of Oats with 50g Whey, yum.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

All these carbs? 100g of Oats and 3 apples is still pretty low LOL. But yeah, fine so far, not getting an increase in heat - need to eat a fair few more to get that, + DNP won't have fully kicked in yet..


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I didn't go over 70g of carbs during the 2 weeks I ran it


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

In my experience, you have to eat a fair few carbs to really get any bad heat.. Oats and a bit of fruit here and there are my only real carb sources when eating properly - will try to avoid them if I can but nothing more satieting than a bowl of oats and whey, so hard to resist sometimes! And some oats certainly isn't going to have a detrimental effect on fat loss either.

Dux, how much weight did you drop in the 2 weeks? and BF% if you know approx?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

It wasnt the heat I was concerned with tbh, although Christ knows what I would have been like of I'd gone above 100g.

I knew that eating as few a carbs as possible would yield the best results.

I'm now eating sh1tloads of clean foods knowing any excess I put on will be easily stripped away in a few weeks or so on DNP, Clen and T3.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

See above! ^ Wouldn't of minded running clen alongside but don't have any atm and can't afford to get any either! I'm very tempted to just up the dose to 3 caps tonight.. I know i'm not allergic to DNP and was okay with 2 caps before.. and want to maximise results in the time I'm running it!! Hmmm.....


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

It was a stone mate, I'm running test & tren so there was no muscle loss.

Bf% I don't know, but I was looking (for me, anyway) too lean.

I look and feel so much better now that my muscles have filled out, whilst my stomach has stayed (relatively) trim. It's returning to its former glory though slowly now that I'm bulking.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice, that's what I'm hoping to drop. Currently just on 1ml TriTest400 atm (was running Var, ran out, then going onto Test E 600mg / 2ml after this runs out in a few weeks.)

What was your DNP dosing for the 2 weeks? Did you use the HP DNP caps? and how much cardio did you do?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> See above! ^ Wouldn't of minded running clen alongside but don't have any atm and can't afford to get any either! I'm very tempted to just up the dose to 3 caps tonight.. I know i'm not allergic to DNP and was okay with 2 caps before.. and want to maximise results in the time I'm running it!! Hmmm.....


Try it, it won't do any harm, if you can handle it do it for a few days, but I'm not gonna be doing it again, after a few days I felt like death, couldn't move, couldn't breathe properly, and I was wondering what the hell I was doing it for. Personally I think you'd be better staying on at a lower dose for an extra week. Even at 1 tab a day, with t3 and Clen EVERY morning I was waking up leaner.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

It's just because I will be working soon (hopefully!!) and won't be able to use DNP then, so want to make the most of it now.. Hmm.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Nice, that's what I'm hoping to drop. Currently just on 1ml TriTest400 atm (was running Var, ran out, then going onto Test E 600mg / 2ml after this runs out in a few weeks.)
> 
> What was your DNP dosing for the 2 weeks? Did you use the HP DNP caps? and how much cardio did you do?


1 week 3caps, 1 week 1 cap. HP stuff. Cardio was nothing more than 20 mins on the 15% incline at about 5.8kmh.

Didn't have the energy for anything else after a workout.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> It's just because I will be working soon (hopefully!!) and won't be able to use DNP then, so want to make the most of it now.. Hmm.


You'll be able to use 1 tab working, easily.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Maybe. Depends how hot it's going to be where I'll be working!! I know on one cap if I was sat in the pub etc I'd be sweating too much! and if I wore a jacket out I'd be sweating anywhere indoors (this was a few weeks ago, so still very cold out.)


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

You'll just have to see how it goes mate.

I'm actually really looking forward to going back on it after I've (hopefully) put some decent size on over the next 10 weeks.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah that's it. Got a lot too cut though, so hence want to maximize extremitys of it whilst I can! Does make heavy training sh*t, but think I might just have to allow that for now, for the sake of the fat loss.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

You'll find after the first couple of days at 3 tabs that you'll think it's easy, then it keeps building.

You could always drop down to 2 for a few days once 3 gets too much.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah true. Maybe alternate between depending. Have to wait til I try it to see though! Will decide tonight impulsively if I'm going to up to 3 straight away.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Cheers. Just got back from training, did shoulders, felt f*cked already - and it's the first day! Felt weak, no real ability to push heavy weight. So I just opted for lots of reps on exercises, shoulders are burnt out big time now! Think I'm going to have to resort to low weight high reps for the next couple of weeks, which tbh I HATE but it'll be worth it for the weight loss opposed to stopping DNP just to continue heavy training. Think I might hit up 2 caps again tonight, and then hopefully my Electrolyte tabs will arrive tomorrow, and if they do I'l start 3 caps tomorrow night! Think training will be almost unbearable on 3 though!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

id be more focused on doing 1-2hours cardio a day mate low intensity than training for 7-14days or os....if u can train great..but if its too hard..just do loads of cardio to make sure dnp is used as best as it can.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> id be more focused on doing 1-2hours cardio a day mate low intensity than training for 7-14days or os....if u can train great..but if its too hard..just do loads of cardio to make sure dnp is used as best as it can.


Yeah mate that will be my priorty. I'm on test, so realistically even if I don't train heavy, will I lose any great deal of muscle IF any with a high protein diet? No. Fat loss is the goal here, I know I aint going to add any lean mass whilst on it anyway. Managed an hour this morning, first time I've done an hour cardio in MONTHS (Tbf it was very low intensity, but none the less!) Same again tomorrow!

Edit: Also, final meal now I think, 800g's of chicken.. I marinated it using curry powder, a blob of ketchup, some soy sauce and water. Pretty low calorie marinade, and taste spot on! :thumbup1: Oh, and I ate 2 small carrots and a small green pepper to get some vegi's in lol.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The dehydration is rough, I was forever sipping cordial, but it didn't seem to make any difference. Make sure you have a minimum of a litre of fluid for during the night at your bedside too.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Dux said:


> The dehydration is rough, I was forever sipping cordial, but it didn't seem to make any difference. Make sure you have a minimum of a litre of fluid for during the night at your bedside too.


Did you not use any electrolyte powder/tablets or rehydration therapy to combat it? I'm hoping that will help me alot, as last time I didn't use anything for rehydration.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, used to take a Zero High's tab every morning


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Dux said:


> Yeah, used to take a Zero High's tab every morning


Ah okay. When you say cordial, do you mean as in, the squash/juice ? Isn't that full of sugar/carbs?


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I've got some of this 250mg DNP caps on order also,should be here tomorrow or Saturday,I've never used before,i'm hoping for some good fat loss, t3 and clen don't seem to have a massive impact on me i'm hoping this will be different.

I'm a postman so walking up and down steps etc for up to four hours a day,hopefully this will magnify results,i will probably add 30-40 minutes on the stair master also as my metabolism is very low.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

blackbeard said:


> I've got some of this 250mg DNP caps on order also,should be here tomorrow or Saturday,I've never used before,i'm hoping for some good fat loss, t3 and clen don't seem to have a massive impact on me i'm hoping this will be different.
> 
> I'm a postman so walking up and down steps etc for up to four hours a day,hopefully this will magnify results,i will probably add 30-40 minutes on the stair master also as my metabolism is very low.


Bet the local residents are going to be in for a bit of a shock when you turn up dripping in sweat wearing a t shirt in sub-zero degree weather!!


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> Bet the local residents are going to be in for a bit of a shock when you turn up dripping in sweat wearing a t shirt in sub-zero degree weather!!


LOL that has crossed my mind,i'm in the office for a couple of hours sorting before i go out also and it's like an oven in there.I may take at 9.00am before i start rather than at night,i don't know if that will lessen the office sweats.I may stick with 1 per day and longer duration


----------



## max187 (Feb 9, 2012)

hey SonOfZeus il be keeping close eye on your log as im thinking of getting some DNP myself.

is there any way you can PM me the source you got yours from if you did get it online because i have two possible sources but would like your opinion on the subject.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

max187 said:


> hey SonOfZeus il be keeping close eye on your log as im thinking of getting some DNP myself.
> 
> is there any way you can PM me the source you got yours from if you did get it online because i have two possible sources but would like your opinion on the subject.


Have to have a certain number of posts or been a member for x amount of time before you can accept PM


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Ah okay. When you say cordial, do you mean as in, the squash/juice ? Isn't that full of sugar/carbs?


No added sugar stuff mate, trace amount of carbs. I struggle to drink just water. Also Diet Pepsi was nice in a glass full of ice.


----------



## max187 (Feb 9, 2012)

hey blackbeard thanks for that info man.

yeah i just joined the forum today it was recommended to me by a friend, is it against form rules for you guys to post me a link to the site you use to get your dnp? or if either of you are members of eroids you could pm me there.

thanks in advance.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

max187 said:


> hey blackbeard thanks for that info man.
> 
> yeah i just joined the forum today it was recommended to me by a friend, is it against form rules for you guys to post me a link to the site you use to get your dnp? or if either of you are members of eroids you could pm me there.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Yes ,not allowed to post a source on the board,i'm not a member on eroids.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Can't ask for any sources mate or you'll be banned.


----------



## max187 (Feb 9, 2012)

no problem thanks anyway man. hopefully son of zeus is.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Afraid I'm not a member either bro!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay so took another 2 caps before bed last night. Just woken up, jumped on the scales and... 234.2!! That's a drop of 3.8lbs.. Insane! I appreciat that's not 3.8 fat loss, but none the less.. Hopefully my electrolytes will arrive today, and then I'll up it to 3 caps a day!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Good work! Just been and done another hours cardio! Also had some really good news, got the job I applied ! Only thing I'm unsure of is is the start date! Hopefully it's 2 weeks or so so I can harness the full power of the DNP, if it is, I may just go for 3 tabs to make the most of the time. Missed delivery of my bloody electolyte tabs!! Hopefully go and pick them up later.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I found even running 200mg, I felt drained after a weak, no give in the gym.. Now admittedly I wasn't supplementing anything to rehydrate me, so maybe that was why - but if its not, then I couldn't handle doing that. I don't mind feeling **** training for a few weeks tops ,but for the 12 weeks I planned to run it? F*ck that.

Just picked up my electrolyte tabs, going to take 3 a day, and think I'm going to up the dose to 3 caps as of tonight now I have them!! Found out the earliest this job will start is 27th, so got to make the most of the next 2 weeks now. Depending on how 3 a day is, I may even try 4, we'll see lol. Aiming for a 14lb loss at the bare MINIMUM.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Mate you've fcuking no chance, I thought I'd be able to manage it and it just gets beyond a joke.

You're training will start to suffer, no amount of electrolytes will stop that.

Let the 3 build up for a few days, then after you've puffed and wheezed around the house, tell us if you're gonna up it to 4.

Your body can only realistically lose so much fat in such a short amount of time.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

No chance of what, running 4? I don't care if my training suffers for 2 weeks, I'll stop training entirely for that time if I have to, not going to lose any muscle realistically because of it, especially not as I'm using test. I'll try 3 for a few days first, see how I fare. Safe to say I did my cardio in a t shirt this morning, low intensity, and was rather sweaty! Might bash out another 30-60 minutes on the stationary bike at home.

I won't bother with 4 if 3 is bad enough, but everyones different, I know aus managed to run a mad dose, something like 1500mg so - it's possible! (Not advocating anyone to ever try a dose like that, could prove fatal..!)

True, but until I knew of DNP, I'd of told anyone the sort of fat loss it can acheive would be impossible in that time, so who knows..


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I went up to 4 on the blue ones and within a few days (including working my normal job) was in bits.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I'll go by numbers simm, if increasing the dose is evidently increasing weight loss, that's how I'll decide. Yes super, but you've nailed it, you were working a normal job! Right now I'm unemployed (until the end of the month!), and have NO commitments.. Apart from seeing my mates most evenings, I do f*ck all all day, so although I might feel like ****, it won't be having any detrimental effect on my life, just some nice weight loss!

Simm, problem is as I'll be working, I won't be able to run it later in the year I doubt unless I were to book like 2-3 weeks off for the sake of doing it which would be a bit stupid! Unless I can cope on 1 cap a day for a bit, which may give a guy depending on how many I left over at the end of this. I'm happy to lose the rest soley via hard training and solid diet working around my job, but whilst I've got the free time, the way I see it is I may aswell make the most of it! The more I lose now, the less I have to lose before summer whilst working. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I wasn't working, and lying on my back having to get up to eat every 3 hours got too much.

Nothing's gonna budge you from taking 3 tabs, I was the same.

Just don't say you haven't been warned.

You know what the best thing is? I lost more in the second week whilst also running t3 and Clen, without the feeling of wanting to die.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Everyones tollerance is different. I'm not saying I think I will be able to tolerate 4 well at all, but don't assume everyone is the same. T3 and Clen make negligible difference to weight loss in my experience.. T3 may be worthwhile given that DNP stops conversion of T4 to T3. Probably more likely because the dose had built up, and despite you dropping it, you were still seeing the benefits of the higher dose due to its 36 hour half life..


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not saying anything, I'm just wishing you luck 

I guarantee 4/5 days in your lying there thinking "why am I doing this to myself"


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I've read that the weight loss really shows with these after you come off as during there is water retention.Do you find this?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, but the effect is two fold because whilst you're losing the water weight your muscles re-inflate too.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Mm that's the annoying thing, is looking in the mirror and you don't look good at all lol, so I'm going to make the scale my best friend for the next 2 weeks!! I know you're probably right Dux, but I'm "hoping" that I can bear through the discomfort/feeling **** for the end result! Easier said than done though, so we'll see!!

Just made up some Hartleys Sugar Free Jelly.. Hardly any calories, taste great, and FULL of protein. However I've heard its an incomplete source of protein and hence pretty redundant.. But I've thrown in some Scivation BCAA's, hopefully this will help? Probably just wishful thinking on my part! + I've put apple flavour BCAA's into orange jelly - be interesting to see what this taste like!

Did another 20 minutes on the bike, lacking the drive to do any more.. Think I'll head down the gym tonight and have a bit of a random session, work through some leg stuff, maybe a bit of abs and possibly throw in some tricep work too.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I had someone checking out what I looked like, and I looked too thin, like my muscles had vanished and I was ill.

She said it would be best if I came off because of just how bad I was looking.

She was right.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Dux said:


> I had someone checking out what I looked like, and I looked too thin, like my muscles had vanished and I was ill.
> 
> She said it would be best if I came off because of just how bad I was looking.
> 
> She was right.


Who's she? and yes but surely only because you were glycogen depleted.. only temporary? Don't think theres any risk of me looking to thin!! I wish!


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Dux said:


> Yeah, but the effect is two fold because whilst you're losing the water weight your muscles re-inflate too.


I'm planning to start an AAS cycle at the tail end of a DNP cycle so if androgens are entering the system as the muscles re-inflate i should get a good recomp.I haven't used AAS for 8 months so receptors should be primed also.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Who's she? and yes but surely only because you were glycogen depleted.. only temporary? Don't think theres any risk of me looking to thin!! I wish!


Just a friend and believe me, I thought there was no chance of me looking too thin either 

The difference it makes it's ridiculous


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't mind looking small whilst im on it, as I know its temporary. Just worried about bf%, but I know i'm still going to have heeps to lose after this run of it, hence I want go balls to the walls and shift as much as possible.


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Good going guys, but SonOfZeus don't go crazy with the tabs and the whole lose more if I have more tablet idea. I know you've done your research etc, not questioning that just watch out mate. I haven't used it, or to be knowledgeable about it at all.... but I've done a fair bit of reading as I am looking to start soon but one thing I've read continously forum after forum is its effective but the danger is when the dose is increased expecting a greater weight loss with higher doses.

Up to you of course, but thought I'd like to chip that post in there.

Best of luck  .


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I know higher dose is riskier, but even at 3-4 tabs it should still be safe enough as long as I hydrate correctly. Probably be looking at 6+ tabs before I risked ending up in hospital/dead ! I hope..


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Most I have run in the past was 600mg, and this was fairly hard work for me.

Last run I did a few weeks back was just 200mg a day, and I find this tolerable with work. Weight loss is not as dramatic, but at this dose, I can get on with it fine.

Try not to go too high as it is hard work and just gets you down. Also turns you into an irritable cnut with a short fuse. Did me anyway...


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

dt36 said:


> Most I have run in the past was 600mg, and this was fairly hard work for me.
> 
> Last run I did a few weeks back was just 200mg a day, and I find this tolerable with work. Weight loss is not as dramatic, but at this dose, I can get on with it fine.
> 
> Try not to go too high as it is hard work and just gets you down. Also turns you into an irritable cnut with a short fuse. Did me anyway...


@200mg how much did you lose? Also was diet low carb or 'normal' macros?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

On average I will drop about 2 or 3ibs a week. Macros are balanced as I don't particularly do low carb style diets. When I tighten things up, I'll just target my LBM with the appropriate calories for that weight, by using FitDay.com.

Generally, I will tighten my diet up and do cardio so that I am losing about 2ibs a week. Then I will add the DNP in, when my weight loss slows down, as my body adapts to the clean up.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Just dropped 3, and taken another electrolyte tab (so 3 electrolyte tabs today)!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Just weighed in at 230.4lbs! So a loss of 7.6lbs so far, only 2 weigh ins down! Looks like i'm EASILY going to hit my target of 14lbs, hopefully even 20lbs+

Started 3 tabs last night, slept okay, still don't feel that hot suprisingly.. as last time I took 4 I could feel it a lot more, but even with 3 I don't feel that bad.. Maybe it still hasn't quite kicked in. We'll see! So far, very happy.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

How big are you mate? How old is that pic in your avatar?

You'll easily hit 20lbs if you can stick it out. What time frame are you looking at?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Started at 238lbs, 6'0". That pic is a few weeks old, so I'm now leaner since then, maybe a tiny bit bigger muscle wise.. Just over 17" arms cold. I'm fairly big, but a lot of fat too.. I reckon I'd need to hit around 200lbs to be at 10%. Eating my carbs for the today, normally train fasted but eating now and then going to train unfasted. Gonna do 2 days off T3, then another 2 days on, think I'll have pretty much run out after that.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay definitely feeling warmer now, having that 100g of oats probably didn't help haha. It's like -7 outside, I've got my windows open in my room, and I'm still warm.. Having said that, I am sat in hoody as I train in a hoodie atm and am going to go train now in it! Hopefully won't overheat haha! Not sure exactly what I'm going to do when I get here... we'll see.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Done another 60 minutes of real low intensity cardio (Cross trainer).. No T3 today. Tempted to buy some more and just run it 100mcg ED whilst I'm using this.. hmm.. Heat hasn't been to bad today at all, I imagine it'll be worse tomorrow and coming days as the 3 tabs a day gets a chance to build up!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

5lbs in 3 days from such a low dose is great mate lol. Yeah I still aint getting unbearable heat yet.. Hoping these big numbers keep coming though!! I reckon heat will get worse over next day or 2 as the 3 tabs a day builds up.. Must admit, do feel drained in the gym and generally very lethargic lol. Dragging my ass to do cardio at minimum though to maximise results! Hoping to hit 10lbs down total tomorrow, but we'll see, might be getting ahead of myself.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I got my DNP today.I'm going to take the first tonight,just a quick question does it make a difference if with food or on an empty stomach?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

blackbeard said:


> I got my DNP today.I'm going to take the first tonight,just a quick question does it make a difference if with food or on an empty stomach?


Can cause stomach discomfort on empty stomach mate. But I'm sure you've eaten thru out day so all good. Just wouldn't pop 1 in morn before food


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Growing Lad said:


> Can cause stomach discomfort on empty stomach mate. But I'm sure you've eaten thru out day so all good. Just wouldn't pop 1 in morn before food


Thanks for the reply,just checking, T3 for example is more effective when empty


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

blackbeard said:


> Thanks for the reply,just checking, T3 for example is more effective when empty


yep believe t3 is quite delicate in regards to absorbtion. i take t3 in morn empty stomach and dnp before bed. good luck on your first run, satay at each does for 3-5 days and allow it to build before raising the dosage, better safe than sorry.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I've taken DNP on empty stomach and full, makes no difference for me.. So just try it and find what works for you! Eaten more than I should have today, so not expecting so much on weigh in tomorrow but fingers crossed!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> I've taken DNP on empty stomach and full, makes no difference for me.. So just try it and find what works for you! Eaten more than I should have today, so not expecting so much on weigh in tomorrow but fingers crossed!


Made no odds to me either mate, didnt upset my stomach at all. It did make my spunk yellow though mate!

So how long have you been on it and how many lbs you dropped so far?

Little copy and paste for people who think 200mg is the same as 600mg apart from sides, this is from wiki -"The inefficiency is proportional to the dose of DNP that's taken. As the dose increases and energy production is made more inefficient, metabolic rate increases (and more fat is burned) in order to compensate for the inefficiency and meet energy demands"

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,4-Dinitrophenol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Weather or not more is more effective isn't in debate.

Atp is required for a multitude of biological functions and as soon as is interferes with sodium channels its indicative of messing around with other vital functions. You do not need any more that 200mg with a decent diet and cardio for dramatic results.

Even though more is more in this case molecularly. Physically it isn't ime. On 400mg i loose averagely 10lb same as I do on 200 mg. (providing a couple of months between cycles)


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay. Took another 3 last night, started to get hot in the night, didn't sleep great (Having only one window open and not realizing didnt help!!), also woke up needing a drink a couple of times. Had to get out of bed, couldnt fall back asleep!

Just weighed in at 228.8lbs. So not as big of a loss as day before.. Was expecting it to slow down tbf. Also didn't take any T3 yesterday and also ate more too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

MXD said:


> Weather or not more is more effective isn't in debate.
> 
> Atp is required for a multitude of biological functions and as soon as is interferes with sodium channels its indicative of messing around with other vital functions. You do not need any more that 200mg with a decent diet and cardio for dramatic results.
> 
> Even though more is more in this case molecularly. Physically it isn't ime. On 400mg i loose averagely 10lb same as I do on 200 mg. (providing a couple of months between cycles)


Personally i stick to 200mg, have run 400mg and found i averaged the same fat loss also but this wabevause i stuck to my diet and on 490 my carb cravings took over. I did 600mg for a day or two and just felt terrible tbh, 200mg is great with a solid diet mate youre right!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for typos just woke up again and my big digits on small iphone...


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Fact is, if you run a higher dose, and you can stick to your diet and maintain training somewhat, you will lose more... No if's or buts. Having said that, I feel pretty crap now, will TRY and train today (cardio) but itll be tough.. Already debating going back to 4 lol! Will take another 3 tonight depending how the rest of the day pans out and go from there. Ate my morning oats about half hou ago, feeling hoooot now. Fuark.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Willsy, when you came off, over the following few days when water retention came of and glycogen stores refilled - what difference did you notice in terms of weight? (Increase, same or decrease? and how much by if applicable?) And also what sort of difference in terms of body composition? Was it a really noticable difference to you or?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Willsy, when you came off, over the following few days when water retention came of and glycogen stores refilled - what difference did you notice in terms of weight? (Increase, same or decrease? and how much by if applicable?) And also what sort of difference in terms of body composition? Was it a really noticable difference to you or?


Yea i lost between 2-3lbs in water after coming off but i tend to do 4 day stints of dnp just because i hate the feeling of it, but nothing else works quite like it! In terms of body recomp im way higher in bf than you mate im like 26% so hard to tell really if im honest! Ive ran a few short cycles of it, for weight loss its great but it hinders my training. I think the way your running it you will se a BIG difference after your cycle, its not an easy thing to use!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

simmonds87 said:


> Just a quicky! Has anybody who has done DNP notice any fluctuation in their weights? (up or down).
> 
> Just weighed in at 2lb heavier than yesterday  - suppose this must be a water issue? As diet was consistent.
> 
> Also had no sides (heat) at all during the night from last nights cap.


This is the problem with weighing to often mate, dont take it to heart could be you had saltier food leading to more water, you havent sh!t yet, you drank more water in the night etc... 2lb is less than a litre of water and fluctuation is perfectly normal, carry on mate dont think too much in to it


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I am probably about 26% too tbh, I have a fair whack of fat on me atm!! Hoping I can hit 20% or below after this run but who knows, might be over optimistic. We shall see!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I've been ****ting all morning, had 3 ****s, feel another one coming! Not sure if I was a bit blocked up maybe due to lack of fibre and it's all just coming out or what lol..

Not sure whether I'm going to continue 3 a day, or drop back to 2... Or maybe even 2 one night, 3 the next, then 2 etc so that 3 can't fully build up and maybe I'll get a midpoint between the 2.. Hmm. Might drop another 3 tonight, and see how sleep fares again, and also what the weight loss is like. If I have as bad a nights sleep as last though, I think I'll have to drop back down, not much fun! Also finding I feel far more dehydrated on 3 despite how much fluid I drink.. Not sure I'm even going to make the gym today, and if I do it'll be some very low intensity cardio!


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> I've been ****ting all morning, had 3 ****s, feel another one coming! Not sure if I was a bit blocked up maybe due to lack of fibre and it's all just coming out or what lol..
> 
> Not sure whether I'm going to continue 3 a day, or drop back to 2... Or maybe even 2 one night, 3 the next, then 2 etc so that 3 can't fully build up and maybe I'll get a midpoint between the 2.. Hmm. Might drop another 3 tonight, and see how sleep fares again, and also what the weight loss is like. If I have as bad a nights sleep as last though, I think I'll have to drop back down, not much fun!ing I feel far more dehydrated on 3 despite how much fluid I drink.. Not sure I'm even going to make the gym today, and if I do it'll be some very low intensity cardio!


Get some psyllium husks for fibre,use once per day,you'll be as regular as clockwork.

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/whole_psyllium_husks


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

blackbeard said:


> Get some psyllium husks for fibre,use once per day,you'll be as regular as clockwork.
> 
> http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/whole_psyllium_husks


Would do mate but I'm literally skint atm, living off my overdraft, so can't afford to keep buying things I dont necessarely 'need'. I ate 3 apples yesterday and a banana, and also had some bread, so maybe it was the fibre from that which helped. I'll try and get some veggies in me today with whatever I can find around the house!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Dragged my ass to the gym and did 60 minutes again of real low intensity cardio on the cross trainer.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay, eaten a fair bit of crap today! Carb cravings got the better of me! So not expecting to drop any weight tomorrow, hopefully it won't go up though!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

simmonds87 said:


> Let's hope both our weights are down tomorrow then! Lol - my diets been good today and cardio high, so were see, not expecting much after today's gain


Haha I'd be so lucky!! Eaten a ton of crapp. Cheat = carbs, = extremely hot. Paying the price!! was nice though.. Going to drop back to 2 tabs a day, 3 is just horrible and makes everything a chore!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

so 10lbs in 4 days?

look much different? flatter etc?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Can see the difference, but def looking flatter too which sucks. I reckon my weight will go up tomorrow after today! Going to take 2 again tonight, can't hack 3.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol, I could say I told you so 

You'll do fine from 2, I had a couple of evenings where I was moping round the house looking for carbs, and ended up eating a wagon wheel or something. Still lost weight in the morning though


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha it was likely, but was worth a try none the less! I've had stupid amount of calories today, "gorging" to say the least lol. Oh well, lesson learnt!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I tried to stick to 2350 or so cals, under 50g of carbs. I was never really that hungry, just sooooo thirsty


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tomorrow, I'm going to take 150mcg of T3. I think I may try for tomorrow and maybe the day after, JUST having protein shakes.. Probably 5x50g servings of whey with water. I know that sound stupid, but just want to try it for experiments sake, see what happens with weight etc! Theoretically it should be spot on with DNP as there will be a tiny carb intake, low fat intake and hence DNP can focus at shifting stored bodyfat, also calorie consumption will be low and protein will still be relatively high!

We'll see how I feel tomorrow about that one! haha.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Stick to 100mcg of T3, make it last longer. There's only so much you can lose in such a short space of time


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I've got an odd number of tabs though.. So was thinking 150mcg tomorrow, then 100mcg the day after and another 100mcg day after that. Otherwise it'd be 100,100,100,50 (that's all I Have left), and 50mcg is almost a redundant dose?

Just weighed myself out of curiosity, 234lbs, with all the food in me haha.. Was also debating trying 2 tabs at night, and 1 in the morning/mid day, but I think that would still be unbearable? Hmm.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

It won't make any difference because it'll still be building in your system


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just done some more reading (embarking on this soon) and came across this... just thought it may be of help to you guys.



> DIETARY RECOMMENDATIONS:
> 
> 1. Carb deplete for 3 days prior to DNP because DNP will take a good 2-3 days to deplete the body's glycogen stores before it can efficiently burn stored fat.
> 
> ...


Source is here

I know everyone mentions low carb, but came across this and thought I'd post it here to see what peoples opinions are and hopefully it helps?

Just want to see your opinions on it etc


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I know what worked for me, and I'll be sticking to it


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Personaly for me too many carbs = too many sides! Ive done medium carbs and found i was sweating too much.i now do keto with a little t3 and find it works well.every body is different ,my way of thinking is if i am eating too many carbs and my temp goes up too much then that cant be good!Low dose and low carb over longer time is better in my opinion,


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

228.0lbs today LOL, so still dropped weight despite eating all that junk yesterday.. So I'm not 10lbs down exactly!

Today I'm going to be taking 150mcg T3, and also trying a liquid diet for the day (just protein shakes!) Had a much better nights sleep with 2 caps again. And yes, carbs = sides, not results IME, so f*ck that american sh*t right off lol.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Good job! I'm hoping with the liquid diet for today, allowing my system to clear out the food weight from yesterday, I should drop another couple of lbs by tomorrow, but we'll see!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Good job! I'm hoping with the liquid diet for today, allowing my system to clear out the food weight from yesterday, I should drop another couple of lbs by tomorrow, but we'll see!


Sounds interesting. Keep plugging away mate!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm only doing it for 1 day maybe 2 at most.. Can't imagine that's going to make any odds / require any particular supplementation? Will take oils + multi + vit C.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay done my hour of cardio. Now having another 50g of whey, this time with milk a) for a bit of a nicer shake! B) fill me up a bit

Will have another 50g before gym, then another 50g with milk after, then another 50g before bed.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi mate.

I did a week of just protein....had 3 shakes a day and 3chicken breasts so about 300g protein a day...just had lots of greens, added some psyllium husk etc and drank loads...i lost like 15lbs in a week on 400mg with not much cardio...was crazy!!

I agree...Carbs = a Sweaty mess!!

Come may time im gonna do 3weeks on pretty much just protein and 400mg dnp ed...and cardio...then after ill wait like 5-6days have a carb up then resume a normal diet again...could shift 6-10lbs of fat i guess.


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

Forgive me, I haven't read the whole thread yet... but are you doing before/after pics with this? Would be interesting to see.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

May continue shakes for a few days depending lol. So far today I've had 200g of whey, prob 400ml of milk. 100-150g more whey for today I think.

Havn't got any before pics, apart from the one in my DP and a couple of other similar ones.. Will put up an after in the same top if there's any visible difference to a shot like that!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

simmonds87 said:


> I'm deffo alot warmer today! - clammy as ever!
> 
> My estimate @36 hour half life I Should be at a 650mg does at the moment.
> 
> - 685mg by tomorrow.


Do you look like death yet?

At its worst I felt like I'd woken up with the hangover from hell in a hotel room in a tropical country with no air con.

You WILL look back on this and think "what the fcuk was I doing?"


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

on 250mg you'll hardly have any sides


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

250mg with correct hydration techniques, is minimal sides.

Trained chest, suprisingly strength was nearly as bad as I thought it'd be!! But I did lack the desire to train real heavy and hard.. I guess I feel a bit mentally and physically drained. Was also sweating like a nun in a cucumber field in the gym and the was hot as it was, so training on DNP in a hoody was a bit killer!

Just had my PWO shake with milk. So one more shake before bed (with water.)


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay stuck to my milk and whey until gone 12.. Then I was hungry and figured it was a new day, so had 100g of almonds lol. Taste good. Might try just whey again tomorrow, depending on my weight tomorrow! Just weighed myself at 230.2, hoping for 226lbs or below for tomorrow, but might be a bit optimistic. Hmm.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay, so weighed in today at 227.2lbs. Only -0.8lbs from yesterday.. Not sure if that's because of Sundays binge.. Hmm.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

How much weight you dropped so far? I'm going to plow on, feel relatively rough, tired and run down, but want to lose more!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Are you rehydrating properly? Because when I played around with 1 a day then 2 at one point but using no rehydration, I felt f*cked. Although I feel run down even now, I probably feel better than I did before in some sense, due to hydration. Hydration is key with DNP! (Poet?) I used to wake up with a horrible sore throat, as if I'd smoked 40 **** in a night or something! Don't have that problem now.

Good job with what you've done. Now you've got one run under your belt, you know what to expect and how to better prepare next time!!

On a completely off note, I want to try the 10 McDonalds Cheeseburger challenge! Looking on youtube, so many people can't even eat 10... Furious pete did it like 2 minutes 30, and another guy 6 minutes 30.. I want to try and do it in 5 minutes or under! Tempted to do it at the end of this run, eat nothing else all day.. Works out at 2950 calories, 160g protein, 120g fat, 310g carbs, 15g salt..


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay I can't seem to motivate myself to get down the gym and do cardio.. Feeling physically drained, looks like I'm going to skip it today. Will still train back later though. Eugh.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

2 things: struggling on 1 tablet isn't right, there must have been something wrong somewhere. Apart from feeling ever so slightly warmer and not as much energy in the gym I really didn't feel much different. I'm looking forward to using one a day again due to how easy it was to cope with.

2) that cheeseburger challenge would be a piece of p1ss.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I just don't think it should have had that much of an effect on you, the sides should have been mild.

As you say everyone has different tolerance levels though.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Dux, me v you, see who can do it quicker!! Just been led down for like an hour, feeling drained. Still not been gym.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd do it, no trouble. I'm bulking so I can get away with it


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

In under 10 minutes? I reckon it sounds easy, but probably harder whe you actually get to it! Well once I come off, I might fast for a day then do it. Shouldn't put any weight back from 3000 calories in a day!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Easily in under 10 minutes, they're tiny.

I'll try and give it a go this week or next if I get chance


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Video it!! I might video my attempt and whack it on youtube, if I do it in a half impressive time (sub 7 minutes).


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I did the DNP 250mg caps for 10 days recently whilst on insulin and GH and got a little sweaty but nothing I couldn't handle and nothing like i had on tren! I was on 600g carbs a day so thought it would be worse than it was. Going to be doubling the dose in a few weeks time and see how i get on.

I've definitely come to the decision that i will be running it from Nov this year till feb 2013 because i will save a fortune on not having to turn the heating on in the house


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

What's the point in eating 600g of carbs and then using DNP? Just making yourself hot for no benefit? :S


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> What's the point in eating 600g of carbs and then using DNP? Just making yourself hot for no benefit? :S


I wasn't cutting mate I was trying to control the fat gains on insulin. In the book Building the Perfect Beast it talks about how DNP and Insulin work well together. When I'm upping it to 500mg I will be cutting and on about 250g carbs.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I wasn't cutting mate I was trying to control the fat gains on insulin. In the book Building the Perfect Beast it talks about how DNP and Insulin work well together. When I'm upping it to 500mg I will be cutting and on about 250g carbs.


 Did it work?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Fair enough. Personally I'd try keep carbs RIGHT down (i.e. 100g or below) on DNP for best results, but each to their own!

Just been gym for 30 minutes LISS, finally motivated myself after seeing a good motivational quote on the Cut and Jacked facebook page! It's now my wallpaper haha. I've calculated I can run 8 more doses of DNP, before I probably have to stop, and that will leave me 5 days to try and recover/get back to normal before starting this job on the 27th... Call me crazy, but I'm thinking of going back up to 3 days a day again. I will almost inevitabley stop cardio if I do, and maybe even heavy training, as it's very draining. It'll be a miserable few days, but in the long run I think it's worth it! I'm 10.8lbs down so far, would like to hit the 20lb mark ideally before losing the water weight.. May not be possible, but only one way to find out!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

damerush said:


> Did it work?


Yeah it seemed to. Over 4 weeks I've put on 10 pounds and don't seemed to gained any fat. I'm not kidding myself as I know I'm holding water and will of gained a little fat but hopefully my gains have been decent off the 'slin and DNP. I'll see how much I've gained from last year when I've finished cutting.

Son of Zeus - I'm going to a little more reading up on carbs with DNP as i thought it just made you feel hotter and more uncomfortable and didn't hinder the weight loss as long as you're in a calorie deficit. If I need to keep carbs at 100g or below for good results then I will.

Losing nearly 11 pounds, do you feel like you've sacrificed any muscle?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, the more carbs you consume, the more active time of DNP is spent using them up (and hence making you hot and feel like ****) instead of using up fat stores. So less is more (weight loss!)

No I don't, although atm I'm a bit deflated due to glycogen stores being drained.. So the true tell will be when I come off and I fill back up! But arms have only dropped 1/4" if that, so expecting them to go back to the same size approx after, except leaner!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Just trained back, not a long sesh, trained alone so just blitzed threw it. Hot as hell in gym, was sweating like a mofo. Still undecided if I'm going to up the dose, but having second thoughts - I think I need to look at the pros and cons. Yes I'll lose some extra weight, but given how bad it made me feel last time, not sure its really worth it! I feel dead as it is, like a friggin zombie.

Also got deadly smelling farts, not sure if its the DNP, but probably the worst smelling farts i've ever had and had them all day! Also had nasty ****s, ring is stinging like a mother f*cker. (Sorry, bit graphic LOL)


----------



## Trojan_Pony (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, i've got that problem too. Utterly rancid smell.

I'm 5 days in now and up to 750 a day but i'm more than a little worried that i'm not losing significantly. Pre DNP my diet was close to perfect and i was disciplined as hell (carbs only after workout for about 3 months) but since starting the DNP i've gone crazy. Keto was thrown out the window day 2 and the low carb went spectacularly out the window with Dominos two for Tuesday (polished off them both and still ravenous). I'm looking like utter hell as well, bloated and distended belly, bitchttits reappearing...Weirdly though my arms have gone vascular as fuark. I was expecting this to an extent but i'm worried that with my bingeing i''m going to have got nothing out of this and would have been better just slogging on naturally for another month.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

You're wasting your time unless you get your diet back on track mate


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Dux said:


> You're wasting your time unless you get your diet back on track mate


First time I ran DNP i was very unimpressed, but followed advice from another board and ate whatever the hell I wanted, ice cream, pizza etc.

After reading recent reviews on here I'm giving it another go but sticking to a low carb diet, will see how it goes


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

There's a massive gulf between eating ice cream and pizza, and low carb.

Have you ever heard of a happy medium? 

But low carb is the way to go, definitely


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Dux said:


> There's a massive gulf between eating ice cream and pizza, and low carb.
> 
> Have you ever heard of a happy medium?
> 
> But low carb is the way to go, definitely


Why would I need a happy medium?

I originally was told that it didn't matter what I ate, so pigged out.

Now I'm told it's better to do low carb...why would I try between the two? lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Diet determines fat loss, no drug will magically make fat disappear, it takes the most basic common sense to understand that! Yes, you can take DNP and counteract any fat gain to an extent (depending on dose and calorie intake) - but whats the point? When you're putting a powerful drug into your body, use it properly or don't use it tbh!

Ate a bit more than i should have again today, still clean, but ate 4 apples tonight.. Reason being, today as I said my sh*ts were horrible.. Think the lack of fibre is mainly to blame (probably because I had a day of just whey protein and milk!!) So hopefully that'll set my straight again. Ate normal foods again today.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Why would I need a happy medium?
> 
> I originally was told that it didn't matter what I ate, so pigged out.
> 
> Now I'm told it's better to do low carb...why would I try between the two? lol


Because you could probably get away with eating a moderate carb diet if you were struggling to stay low carb.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Dux said:


> Because you could probably get away with eating a moderate carb diet if you were struggling to stay low carb.


ah i get ya. nah i never struggle with low carb i'm pretty carb sensitive, do v well with low carbs


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay, just took 3 caps.. Probably regret that tomorrow LOL. Also took 2 electrolyte caps instead of one.. I think hydration is so hard to stay on top of with DNP, and you really do have to push yourself to drink enough etc! Will take another 2 electro tabs as soon as I wake up, and try and neck 2 litres of water. Also going to take 100mcg T3 tomorrow. Would like to be in the 225's tomorrow, but may be too optimistic.. Was 227.2 this morning.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Diet determines fat loss, no drug will magically make fat disappear, it takes the most basic common sense to understand that! .


Well I first tried it 3-5 years ago and the prevailing wisdom at the time was "eat what you want". It's "basic" common sense now that you've been told that's not the case but were you a member of steroid.com back then you'd have been told different, and as a young noob I didn't know better.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmm fair enough, well not common sense per say then, but basic bodybuilding knowledge (at least it should be, to many c*nts spouting broscience etc! I blame the supplement companies!) Diet determines everything.

100% Training. 100% Diet. 100% Drug usage. If any one of them isn't 100% right, you won't be 100% your best. Simplez.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Weighed in this morning at 224.8lbs, should hopfully hit 14lb/1stone loss tomorrow! Pretty crap night sleep due to taking 3, very sweaty, woke up with the dryest throat ever several times in the night. Grr.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't mean to highjack your thread but have a question about DNP. Feel stupid asking it, but thats what we are here for.

If you Run DNP at 13-14% BF over 14-20 days, assuming you have a good clean diet and add hard cardio 4-5 times a week.

Lets base it on my stats: 5"11, 195lbs 13% BF. Say i wanted to Cut up for holiday, didn't want to lose to much weight as such, but drop 3-4% BF.

If I ran DNP on a Test base alongside some Tren, could I actively lose BF, whilst maintaining / improving lean gains. So I wouldn't lose any muscle? I know its stupid really, but would really like to know.

I KNOW the best way would be clean diet, cardio, different AAS and work at it over 13-15 weeks. If anyone could chuck in an answer massively massively appreciate it. Sorry about the hijack again.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, you could.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Deimos said:


> Do any of you feel short of breath on DNP? I started on sunday night at 1 cap then upped it to 2 caps for the last 2 nights. Last night was the worst night I have experienced so far! Sweating so much that I couldnt even stay under the covers at all and today I feel quite drained and short of breath
> 
> 5lbs down since sunday night


i believe that is one of the side effects


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah I feel short of breath on 250mg, just a tiny bit.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah so do I, especially on 3, seems to come and go a bit.. If you smoke, you'll find yourself very short of breath whilst doing so! Don't seem to be any shorter on breath during cardio though, but maybe that's because my cardio is so low intensity whilst on DNP!!

Think I'm skipping cardio today, and just going to train arms.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Meh, my cardio is so low intensity, that it's probably neglible effect anyway! Not to mention I'll probably only mange 30 minutes. If I train arms I can probably do a 45-60 minute intense session, enjoy it more, etc! + Prolonged metabolism effect from doing heavy training will also help promote fat loss, more so than my cardio without a doubt!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Id be aiming for 45mins to 1hr first thing in the morning just around your village/town etc of cardio...then again in the evening on non workout days for a similar time.

This with just a mainly very high protein diet etc and the weight would drop off literally.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd like to see anyone do that with any justifiable intensity on 3 caps...

Just trained arms, not a long sesh, was sweating buckets as per in my hoody!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I hear DNP is hot stuff

Get it hot stuff? Booom

I am always on!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> I hear DNP is hot stuff
> 
> Get it hot stuff? Booom
> 
> I am always on!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Only need low intensity mate.

I was still smashing the mrs to bits on 2capsules a day. lol Bloomin hard work though


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone else get a bit of what I like to call 'DNP Rage'? I'm so f*cking irritable on 3 caps its unreal - due to heat and hydration. Literally getting ****ed off with everything!!!!

Also boredom eating like f*ck. Have had god knows how much whey protein today.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Hows it working for ya?

Still keeping your muscle mass? Like no size decrease? And how much BF% Would you say you've dropped?

Just keep telling yourself only 14 days  (I think i read it was 14 days)


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Anyone else get a bit of what I like to call 'DNP Rage'? I'm so f*cking irritable on 3 caps its unreal - due to heat and hydration. Literally getting ****ed off with everything!!!!
> 
> Also boredom eating like f*ck. Have had god knows how much whey protein today.


I had this massively when i was on 2 a day and even after being on 1 a day for a while, was soooo irritable everything in the world was making me angry. The feeling after being off themfor 3-4 days is lovely.

Back on them from today though :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> Only need low intensity mate.
> 
> I was still smashing the mrs to bits on 2capsules a day. lol Bloomin hard work though


Tell me bout it, shes well hard to please mate.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Difficult to say iElite.. When your on, you deflate a bit, look flat as f*ck and hold water as a result of using it. So won't be able to fully appreciate the difference til I come off and have dropped the water and muscles refilled with glycogen.. So just going by weight for now.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Thunder, try 3 a day mate, its unreal! EVERYTHING makes me want to snap!!! I'm going to lie down.. hopefully silence won't p*ss me off.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Well bud, Great thread, I'll be following. Looking forward to final results. Keep us updated.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

I get scared seeing you guys crawling up to 700mg accumulated DNP in your system.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

SonOfZeus said:


> Thunder, try 3 a day mate, its unreal! EVERYTHING makes me want to snap!!! I'm going to lie down.. hopefully silence won't p*ss me off.


Not to say I told you so early on in this thread mate, but " I told you so". Lol.

Joking aside, I totally agree with you. I never had any issues on high doses of test where people talk about Roid Rage, but 600mg of DNP turned me into a horrible cnut. Hence, now I stick to 200mg if running DNP.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL my bro just asked me if I'd been asleep, my response "Shut the f*ck up and don't talk to me, you're annoying me."

Not sure if I'll do 2 or 3 tonight, it seems the temperature outside isn't as cold anymore which is annoying!! Want it to go back to below 0, that'll help a bit lol.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Thunder, try 3 a day mate, its unreal! EVERYTHING makes me want to snap!!! I'm going to lie down.. hopefully silence won't p*ss me off.


I wouldnt be able to go to work, they arleady noticed the state i was in with 2 taken the night before.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay 3 tabs seems to send my carb cravings over the edge. Already eaten too many carbs today, think I might just enjoy myself again tonight!! Hopefully not put any weight on still, back to 2 tabs again lol. oops.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

is anyone really tired on these? and experience itching?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Very tired, and yes, I get phases of real bad itchiness!! Wasn't sure if it was the DNP or not. Had it the other day the top of my abdominal area/under chest, was well annoying!!


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

hardly notice it on 1 tab but 2 tabs deffo notice it

ive had other dnp before from another source and at the same dose never had any itchyness


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Very tired, and yes, I get phases of real bad itchiness!! Wasn't sure if it was the DNP or not. Had it the other day the top of my abdominal area/under chest, was well annoying!!


Itchiness is a side effect that effects 10-15% of DNP users, and a small proportion of those people will get hives.

Also please note it's possible to have an allergic reaction to DNP even if you've used it previously, just be wary of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Ive jumped on my dnp again thanks to this thread just on 200mg ed though carbs below 100g cals under 2k (only 1400 today) im finding eph good for calming the carb cravings.

Im taking 10mg yohimbine in the morning, train fasted then 200mg dnp 6pm and 30mg ephedrine, just got back from a jog dripping its only day 2.

Only prob for me is the office is so fecking hot so keeping low dose for this reason!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Has anyone got some info on the level of free radicals in the body when you use this stuff? Apparently the level of free radicals when on dnp is extremely high and could be dangerous in the long term?


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.cuttingedgemuscle.com/forums/showthread.php/16456-So-wrong-about-DNP...


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay weighed in at 227lbs today. Weight is up, not really suprised due to eating so much junk yesterday. Barely slept last night despite only having 2 caps, feel sick, was just coughing and heaving. Think I might stop, going to see how today goes, maybe drop down to 1 day, feel completely f*cked atm.

Not happy.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Hang in there bud. Just count down the days till you finish. Stop junking it for start.

If you feel your health may be at serious risk, then I'd stop to, but if you can push through and see real results at the end, personally I'd do that. I know it's easier said than done, I'm not in your shoes right now.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Okay weighed in at 227lbs today. Weight is up, not really suprised due to eating so much junk yesterday. Barely slept last night despite only having 2 caps, feel sick, was just coughing and heaving. Think I might stop, going to see how today goes, maybe drop down to 1 day, feel completely f*cked atm.
> 
> Not happy.


Any idea what your temperature is? If it's above 99.1 take the dose down. If your body temp is above high normal it's a sign of excessive toxicity as your body heat increase is outstripping the bodies ability to regulate it.

As per Concilator.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Haven't got any way of measuring it. I lead back down, managed to get some sleep, feel bit better now! I think it may have been eating all that food last night + combinaton of being to hot. DEFINITELY not taking 3 again, ever. Seems to throw my diet off, and just f*ck me up. Live and learn.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

I think Ausbuilt has said you could do a 6 week on 6 week off protocol until the desired effect.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Simm, did you notice the water drop off? I.e. did you look leaner too after coming off? That's one thing I'm looking forward to - seeing the final difference!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

How many days are left mate?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice, happy for you mate!! Not sure yet iElite, we'll see. Max prob 6 days more.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

If your able to to strip 3-4% of BF thats an AMAZING tranformation. Just excited to see what results are like.

But it seems the sides are really nasty...


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Sides are nasty if you take enough.. Can't exactly take something that used correctly can strip off 14-20lbs in 2 weeks and expect it to be a walk in the park!!

Won't know about BF%, as I don't have a before and after pic and my calipers are useless so I have no idea on what BF% I am, going by the mirrior, I'd say that I should have lost 3-4% easy.. + given I can't even see the full result yet due to water/glycogen, I'm guessing it's only going to get a whole lot better.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

just thrown my dnp in the toilet sick of the itchyness and skin rash, god knows whats sh^ite hp put in those capsules.. i have lost a few lbs but gonna stick to good old diet and cardio and eca


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

simmonds87 said:


> Tbh it cant be correct, 6.5lbs cant be 3.5% fat or that would make me super low BF% lol the maths dont add up? lol im confused.


What was your starting weight, finishing weight, and starting BF% and finishing BF%?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

That was just an estimate, your quite right, 6.5lbs probably isn't 3-4% BF. I was using it as an example. If you can strip 3-4% over 14 days. It's a body transformation, hard to get my head around. So I bet those sides suck.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

No the sides are really fun and enjoyable, and secretly it's the reason I chose to use DNP. :whistling:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tbh calipers are never 100% accurate for an amateur user anyway, unless you can consistently use the same spot and same size area for reading, you'll get fluctuations!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

simmonds87 said:


> Started: 230.8lb 27.3% (on scales, calipers was 24.something) 63lb bodyfat?
> 
> Ending: 224.0lb 23.9% (on scales) 53.5lb bodyfat?
> 
> ...


Maybe that 2.7lbs is water weight?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay, feeling human again thank god. Will be taking 2 again as per tonight. If tonights sleep is affected, I'll try doing 1 AM 1 PM for the last few days to balance it out.. however I've been fine on 2 at night so far! Touch wood.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Good luck man.

Would you advice taking DNP as a lazy quick shot method. I know you want to say no here. But theoretically. If i wanted to drop 3-4% BF, so i could get my BF below 10%, Could I run DNP for 14 days on a lean mass cycle (Preparing for next cycle in 2-3months).

It'd be something like

400mg Tren EW

800mg Test-400 EW

70mg Var ED

2 x DNP caps a day.

Was hoping to drop 3-4% BF to get under 10%. As well as stacking up some lean muscle. Will be on high protein, moderate carbs and low fats.

This could work right? I'm sure it could.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

If you want the dramatic results DNP can bring, you need to follow a cutting diet (i.e. under maintinence.) By all means use AAS to minimize any muscle loss in that time, but I wouldn't aim to add mass whilst on it for various reasons.

DNP is a great and powerful drug, but also very dangerous and harsh side effects, so don't take it lightly.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> If you want the dramatic results DNP can bring, you need to follow a cutting diet (i.e. under maintinence.) By all means use AAS to minimize any muscle loss in that time, but I wouldn't aim to add mass whilst on it for various reasons.
> 
> DNP is a great and powerful drug, but also very dangerous and harsh side effects, so don't take it lightly.


Yeh, I respect that. Really do. Might try DNP 2 Weeks Pre-Cycle. Rather than mixing it in with. I've got a long time to plan ahead for that though. I'll follow your log and make an informed decision depending on your results.

No Pressure, It all lies with you


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Given in to carb cravings again! On my second bowl of cereal and having a brunch bar yummmm. Useless I am lol.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Split your dose evenly through your working day. This is more tolerable.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Was debating this dt36 ^^

Okay so despite binging again last night, I came in this morning at 225.0lbs?! So only 0.2lbs up from lowest reading! Was expecting to be quite a few lbs up!! Ontop of normal foods last night, I ate:

2 big bowls of wheetos, 3 brunch bars, share size bag of Mint Aero Bubbles, share size bag of Milky Bar Buttons, and a cheese and tomato pizza thin base... Not encouraging anyone to eat junk whilst on it, makes you feel crap cause the heat, and I also know if I hadn't cheated 3 blood times, I'd be a good few lbs more down!! Nevermind.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

You should try and get hold of a decent appetite suppressant if you're really struggling mate.

You're gonna have to snap out of this coz you're just going round in circles.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> I ate:
> 
> 2 big bowls of wheetos, 3 brunch bars, share size bag of Mint Aero Bubbles, share size bag of Milky Bar Buttons, and a cheese and tomato pizza thin base


Why on Earth have you got this stuff in the house?! It's becoming clear why you've got high bodyfat in the first place and have turned to DNP.

So it's a weight loss drug that makes you want to eat more, noted.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

rectus said:


> So it's a weight loss drug that makes you want to eat more, noted.


No it's not, HE just can't stop eating. After a few days I got carb cravings so I'd eat a wagon wheel or a square of dairy milk.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Well yes it supposedly does increase your craving for carbs.

To be honest I didn't get that though at the 400-750 level. Maybe I was distracted by heat.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> Well yes it supposedly does increase your craving for carbs.
> 
> To be honest I didn't get that though at the 400-750 level. Maybe I was distracted by heat.


Yeah, but it's about control, he's just binging.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Dux said:


> No it's not, HE just can't stop eating. After a few days I got carb cravings so I'd eat a wagon wheel or a square of dairy milk.


I see. The rest of your diet was high protein and fat then? So if a craving hits, why not knock back a protein shake with some oats? That's not going to work against you is it? I know it's carbs, but it's the good kind.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, very high protein, moderate good fats, 50g of so carbs.

Do you mean me eating oats or him? I was fine, worked a treat for me, like I said when I did get cravings I just had a little bit of chocolate or something. The fact I felt like I was dying meant the blast of cold air from the fridge to get the chocolate was as much of a treat as the choc was.

I'm looking forward to doing it again, just not as high. Depending on my work situation I'll do 200mg or 400mg.

But not 600mg, never again. I'd prefer to be fat.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Just done 1.5 hours cardio! Going to avoid carbs today. DNP does give you carb cravings I think, but my eating/binging isn't really the DNP, it's just a bad habit of mine - need to address it ! Hopefully break the 14lb barrier tomorrow.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Guilty is an understatement, only cheating myself! Need to regain control of eating habits.. I know I can, I've done it before, just need to get my head straight again! Was hoping to plow on for 2 hours, but was exhausted. Will try for 2 tomorrow, or even another 30 minutes tonight after legs (doubtful!!)


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Ontop of normal foods last night, I ate:
> 
> 2 big bowls of wheetos, 3 brunch bars, share size bag of Mint Aero Bubbles, share size bag of Milky Bar Buttons, and a cheese and tomato pizza thin base... Not encouraging anyone to eat junk whilst on it, makes you feel crap cause the heat, and I also know if I hadn't cheated 3 blood times, I'd be a good few lbs more down!! Nevermind.


Just some friendly advice;

It's good that you're honest to post up these binges as there's a few dotted around in your log (which i'm following with interest!) but just some advice on kerbing the binges as this is more important than the DNP. I can't stress enough the importance of what seems like the insignificance of diet. Lots of people think, 'I'm on drugs, i'll eat a couple of extra chocolate bars (500 calories) or just the one fast food meal (1000 calories +) but this really tips the scales.

Treating yourself? I'm all for it...but diet control before upping the DNP...or even taking them. It's about the effects and maintaing your ideal weight after as well mate which you want when you get there. Get your metabolism use to it.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Exactly.

What will really help you is if you just don't have those terrible foods stocked in the first place. If you don't buy them, you can't eat them. I am thinking about taking DNP myself but if I'm going to take something as serious as DNP, I'm going to take my diet seriously too.

Like the fella above says, it's good that you're honest about it, a lot of people deny what's right in front of them. Now you're going to fix it


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Not going to try and make excuses, but it's a bit of a disorder, not as simple as "just not doing it." Also, I live with my family, so there's going to be foods like that in the house, they aren't all obsessed with training and image like me.. Not reasonable to expect them not to have it in the cupboards, I just need to learn to control the temptation to consume it. The chocolate was my fault, went out and bought that myself!

I'd never cheat on my diet, if I felt I could lol. I think junk food is pointless, serves no purpose! Shame it's not tha straight forward. I think the other thing with DNP is you dehydrate so easily, and thirsty can all too often trigger the desire to eat and be confused with hunger.. I bought some sugar free squash last night, as I find drinking litres and litres of water tedious, yet I can throw squash down at a rate of nots. Yes there's SOME calories in it, but it's better that than gorging useless junk!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I live with mine in the same situation mate. I know it's hard. But it's all down to how bad you want this. If your serious about it. Keep reminding yourself.

If your hungry and need a quick fix, Banana, Olives, Avacado, Quick pasta dish, Tuna Sammies, P&J Sammies. You can make it work, you just really really have to want it, and be super strict with yourself.

Honesty is rare nowadays so appreciate that.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Cheers bros. Need to sit down, whenever the binge urge strikes, and THINK conciously. Really go over what i'm doing, how I'll feel afterwards, why I'm doing this etc. I know it's a dirty habit, and one that can be broken, just need the menta will to do so. Support from you guys helps no doubt, so appreciate that!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

We're all here to help, thats how it works 

The way I think of it (I know it's not the same) Is you put all the hours of pain and sweat and effort, just to ruin it cause of a snack. And keep telling yourself that snack is potentially cancelling out your training. Each one WILL affect the hard work you've put in. Gotta be strong.

It's freaking hard and addictive, but good luck with it bro.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Jar of good quality peanut butter should help with some cravings too, just take one teaspoon.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Need to get some more natty pb actually, taste sooo fuarking legit on oats with protein powder! Breakfast of champions (second to dbol ofcourse..)


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Need to get some more natty pb actually, taste sooo fuarking legit on oats with protein powder! Breakfast of champions (second to dbol ofcourse..)


In a shake? Blended? I don't have a blender, just a shaker.

p.s. you're famous in my thread in the General Talk section XD


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

As porridge lol. O lawdy, I'll have a look!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Came in this morning at 224.6lbs.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

13.4lbs so far. Should break the 14lb mark tomorrow. From my oberservations, everytime I've binged heavily, it seems to effect the next 2 weigh ins (i.e. no serious weight is dropped for the 2 following weigh ins regardless of training diet). Annoying, but as a result of my own doing!!

I've got 4 doses left before I have to come off.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Have to? You don't have to do anything you don't want to!

I was told by a guy who's used it to take it at a low dose of about 300mg for 50 days...


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I do, I'm starting a job, and there's no way I'm turning up for my first day still under the affects of DNP, I'll be out the door before I'm even in! Might run a lower dose cycle over longer time period once i've settled in.


----------



## hellboy2325 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Sonfzeus, thanks for the very informative log its been a fun read so far, I myself am on Day 9 of the *HP* stuff so finding it has really helped, just wondering why you aren't spacing out your doses, I take 3x250mg each spaced about 4 hours apart or so and it's still hell but nowhere near as bad as the sides as you seemed to experience, I really recommend you try it.

Aside from that thanks for the info on rehydration sachets, really helpful and keep up the good work - lots of great tips from all posters, cheers.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Cheers mate. I did debate spacing them but not sure there's any point now, I cope fine on 2 a day all at night and only got 3-4 more days left on!

If I ever run another higher dose cycle of it again, I'll try spacing them out though and see how I get on! Cheers.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

224.0lbs, so finally hit the 14lb / 1 Stone mark. :thumbup1: Few more days to go.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Did you say you were going to post pics? Can you see a visible difference in your bodyfat?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Not doing pics, but yes I can certainly see a difference! Should see the real difference when I come off though and drop any water + reinflate I imagine!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

uve got me tempted to run this now mate haha!

seems like a excellent drug if used correctly


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Little_Jay said:


> uve got me tempted to run this now mate haha!
> 
> seems like a excellent drug if used correctly


Yeah that's the worry. We seem to be ignoring the negatives like "feeling like you're dying" and notice things like "i've noticed a loss in body fat".


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Deimos said:


> I've had to come off after 5 days on. Actually felt like I was dying and couldn't stick at it any longer. It was far too uncomfortable for me. 7lbs in that time though so im not complaining now!


ha mental. I plan to take it on an irregular schedule so I am not sure how my results will be. I figure if I take it in the evening I can feel like i'm dying in bed as opposed to dying at work.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

rectus said:


> ha mental. I plan to take it on an irregular schedule so I am not sure how my results will be. I figure if I take it in the evening I can feel like i'm dying in bed as opposed to dying at work.


If you're only taking one pill you should be fine. Generally it's only the 2/3 tab users that are struggling. In my second week, using only 1 tab (although baring in mind is used 3 tabs for a week before that) I coped fine with it, sweating and lethargy were kept to a minimum, but then I was doing very little except train and eat.

The effects it has on your immediate mental and physical well being is definitely overlooked SoZ himself will admit this. It's not something to be taken lightly, regardless of whether you're doing you're body any damage.

The bottom line is you will feel like sh1t, and you will wonder why the hell you're doing it. Personally the way I felt for 7 days was not worth the amount of weight I lost when I could have taken a lower dose for a week longer, felt much more comfortable and still lost the 14lbs or so I did.


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

DNP does work, but people do seem to forget the whole- "feeling like balls on it" aspect. For example, was planning to restart for another week or so with a photoshoot coming up. Day 1 200mg pre-bed, woke up feeling like death. Tempted to try dosing in the morning now, just as I work out at 6:30 and sweating profusely in Uni isn't really too much of an issue.

Now is also an alright time to re-start as my lovely very, very northern uni town..has just welcomed a few inches of snow overnight.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Even if you take it at night, you'll still feel it the next day because it has a 36 hour half-life. That said, with just 1 cap, sides should be minimal anyway as long as you hydrate correctly. But if you take 2+, no matter when you take them, they'll effect you 24 hours a day until you finish.

It's easy to think "I'll put up with the sides, it's only a few days/weeks" or whatever, as I did with the 3 cap dose, but when it comes to it, it is HARD. I guess it's a two fold effect - you feel ****, weak, tired, and as a result you can't do much, so you end up sat around a lot bored, hot, miserable.. Chain reaction so to speak lol. 2 caps for me seems to be fine though, do get hot at night and dehydrate a bit, but a world of difference to 3 caps a day no doubt!!

Next run will be 1 cap ED (and if that's still out of comfort zone, 1 cap EOD), hopefully running alongside Clen and T3.. But we'll sort that out at the time. I wouldn't personally advise anyone to use it, I'd say do your research and use it at your own discretion, as it's still a bit of a mystery drug then no one really knows the full ins and outs of, so be careful.

Got 3-4 more doses left, and that's this run over. Be nice to drop another 2-3 lbs, but we'll see how it pans out.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Dux said:


> The effects it has on your immediate mental and physical well being is definitely overlooked SoZ himself will admit this. It's not something to be taken lightly, regardless of whether you're doing you're body any damage.


Do you know how long this drug has been around? Long term effects are obviously a concern.

What dose are your tabs? Mine will be 150mg from a Chinese Pharma.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

iirc DNP was used back in the 1930's? For weight loss purposes, and then people abused it, the real risk were found (i.e. death) and hence it was then banned from human consumption. No idea if there's any studies on the long-term effects, be interested to see any if there are.. However I know people generally regard it has a drug with quite a few immediate side effects, but no real long term risk.

From wiki "DNP was used extensively in diet pills from 1933 to 1938 after Cutting and Tainter at Stanford University made their first report on the drug's ability to greatly increase metabolic rate."


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> 3 cap dose,


I just went back to the first page to find out what mg your tabs are, so that works out at 750mg  That's a lot!


----------



## Toby2 (Feb 5, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> iirc DNP was used back in the 1930's? For weight loss purposes, and then people abused it, the real risk were found (i.e. death) and hence it was then banned from human consumption. No idea if there's any studies on the long-term effects, be interested to see any if there are.. However I know people generally regard it has a drug with quite a few immediate side effects, but no real long term risk.
> 
> From wiki "DNP was used extensively in diet pills from 1933 to 1938 after Cutting and Tainter at Stanford University made their first report on the drug's ability to greatly increase metabolic rate."


You may be interested to know that it isn't actually a drug. A drug generally has a positive effect on the body along with other less beneficial effects which are known as side effects. DNP is now classified as a poison and therefore doesn't technically have side effects. Instead it has symptoms. I bet your all glad you know that now lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Pretty sure it isn't classed as a poision, rather an uncoupling agent..

They're 250mg tabs, but they're Crystal DNP as far as I'm aware, so only 75% DNP content, so when I'm taking 2 (500mg) I'm only actually getting 380ish mg of DNP.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

hahaha 'kin hell! It gets better and better!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

It's referred to as a metabolic poision iirc, but I don't think it's classed as an actual "poison" if that makes sense. Maybe wrong though.


----------



## Toby2 (Feb 5, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Pretty sure it isn't classed as a poision, rather an uncoupling agent..


Take a peek at this. Might be b0llocks but was interesting none the less

http://www.steroid.com/The-Whole-Truth-About-DNP.php


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Even if you take it at night, you'll still feel it the next day because it has a 36 hour half-life. That said, with just 1 cap, sides should be minimal anyway as long as you hydrate correctly. But if you take 2+, no matter when you take them, they'll effect you 24 hours a day until you finish.
> 
> It's easy to think "I'll put up with the sides, it's only a few days/weeks" or whatever, as I did with the 3 cap dose, but when it comes to it, it is HARD. I guess it's a two fold effect - you feel ****, weak, tired, and as a result you can't do much, so you end up sat around a lot bored, hot, miserable.. Chain reaction so to speak lol. 2 caps for me seems to be fine though, do get hot at night and dehydrate a bit, but a world of difference to 3 caps a day no doubt!!
> 
> ...


yeah mate, used it for a week previously. Only had one day of legitimately bad sides (never exceed 400mg) and the "bad day" was simply 1-2 when my flat was horrifically warm and I was sweating through our sofa!

Awkward when my flatmates/ their friends wanted to take my space when I left!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Toby2 said:


> Take a peek at this. Might be b0llocks but was interesting none the less
> 
> http://www.steroid.com/The-Whole-Truth-About-DNP.php


OH SH!T! Thanks for posting this article. This has made me really think. I'm going back to the drawing board on this one and see what other options I have.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I've now been using 1 tab a day for 8 days,side effects have been minimal,similar feelings to a mild hangover.veins have started appearing in lower abdominal area and belt is loose weight hasn't really moved.pleased with results so far. Introducing androgens next week so should see a good recomp in a couple of Weeks


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is a spread sheet that will tell you how much DNP is active in your system based on the half life at any stage with any dose with any dosing schedule, a guy over at EFTS made it. Half life is set at 36 hours for DNP change if you wish, this can be used for any compound not just DNP, enjoy. 

halflife.zip


----------



## hellboy2325 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Wevans, to everyone currently on DNP how bad are your nightsweats? I'm on day 10 on 500mg and I have to get up in the middle of the night to change my t-shirt since I'm drenched.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

hellboy2325 said:


> Thanks Wevans, to everyone currently on DNP how bad are your nightsweats? I'm on day 10 on 500mg and I have to get up in the middle of the night to change my t-shirt since I'm drenched.


I consider 500mg a high(ish) dose and the cumulative effect of DNP would mean pretty awful night sweats at your stage of the cycle.

250mg crystal DNP would probably not give you overly sweaty nights sleep unless you are sensitive to DNP.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

> Log update:
> 
> Side effect: DNP turns you into a bit of a bell end.


hahahaha


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

rectus said:


> hahahaha


Good job you make yourself laugh, what's your excuse for being a bell though? Enjoy what I like to call "NFL".


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Good job you make yourself laugh, what's your excuse for being a bell though? Enjoy what I like to call "NFL".


You use way too many acronyms, I have no idea what NFL means. My excuse? I have none, I am what I am.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

rectus said:


> You use way too many acronyms, I have no idea what NFL means. My excuse? I have none, I am what I am.


Please stop spamming my log with useless responses, thanks.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> I've now been using 1 tab a day for 8 days,side effects have been minimal,similar feelings to a mild hangover.veins have started appearing in lower abdominal area and belt is loose weight hasn't really moved.pleased with results so far. Introducing androgens next week so should see a good recomp in a couple of Weeks


all the signs for some good fat loss there mate, when the water goes after 4-7 days you'll see a bigger result of what has happened whilst on, resonsible and best way to use imo, no more than tab a day is needed if diet is clean, and carbs kept mod to low.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Why was Zeus banned lol?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Unsure, His DNP snaps probably haven't helped the situation. I'm sure we will hear from him soon.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

just come off dnp after 7 days at 200mg/ed was to much!! dropped 8lb but just couldn't handle it this time round. whats strange is i did 2 weeks on it about 2 weeks ago on hp 250mg caps and was on 500mg/ed and just felt a little worm and drained thats it! lossed 4lb in them 2 weeks. my new dnp that was recommended from a very helpful guy:wink: must be mega overdosed or the hp ones i used last time was mega underdosed :confused1:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ethan2009 said:


> just felt a little worm and drained thats it!


It's good that you still have enough energy to masterbate.


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Why was Zeus banned lol?


Wondered this also.

There should be a disklike button too, above poster posting random useless irrelevant comments.


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Shame he is still banned, wonder how he got on!


----------

